# Favorite inshore reel for trout and reds



## Wood Smoke (Dec 15, 2007)

What are some of y'alls favorite inshore reels for trout and reds? I prefer baitcasters, but want to hear what y'all say about baitcasters and spinning reels?  Thanks.


----------



## anglerdawg (Dec 15, 2007)

*old school here...*

mitchell 300 hard to beat imo


----------



## jdkelly12 (Dec 16, 2007)

shimano stradic


----------



## JasonF (Dec 16, 2007)

Shimano Stradic 4000FH & The Cabo line as well.


----------



## 60Grit (Dec 16, 2007)

I have 2 - Ambassador 6500-C3's on 7 ft. Berkeley medium heavy Lightning Rods, with Power Pro 10lb. line.

It cast a mile and has zero stretch for setting the hook.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Dec 16, 2007)

Baitcasters for me.  

Ambassadeur 6500s for me as well.  Relatively inexpensive and seem to hold up fairly well to the salt environment for me.  I use 8' medium action rods and usually 14' test monofilament.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Dec 16, 2007)

*reels*

Okuma Hardstone


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mitchell 300 for trout.

garcia 6500 for reds.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2007)

I use the Diawa Inshore Coastal baitcasters.  Not only inshore salt but on the rivers every day too.  Fishing from a kayak your reels stay wet a lot.  The corrosion resistant bearings seem to hold up better than most.  I hate spinning gear at any time.  I think I own one but I am not sure where it is.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Dec 17, 2007)

I really like my Sustain 2500's.  I have one FE model and FD model.  For a rod I LOVE the Falcon Original in the 7' 8-14# model.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone been around long enough to know what a "calcutta pole" is??

A nine foot calcutta rod topped off with a Pen Peer 109, rigged with a slip cork, 3/0 Kahle hook and live shrimp.  Deadly.

Was the basic equipment for trout, bass, and flounder on the GA coast for many years.  I still have mine.  Bought the pole, reel base, rod tip, line guides, winding thread, and varnish at Cranmans in Savannah in 1952.  In those days it was "roll your own" since few could afford top o' the line.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> Anyone been around long enough to know what a "calcutta pole" is??
> 
> A nine foot calcutta rod topped off with a Pen Peer 109, rigged with a slip cork, 3/0 Kahle hook and live shrimp.  Deadly.
> 
> Was the basic equipment for trout, bass, and flounder on the GA coast for many years.  I still have mine.  Bought the pole, reel base, rod tip, line guides, winding thread, and varnish at Cranmans in Savannah in 1952.  In those days it was "roll your own" since few could afford top o' the line.



Want to sale it?


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 17, 2007)

Boy oh Boy , A calcutta ! .Haven,t heard that in awhile !. Everybody used to use them for snook of the bridges and piers down south here. No reel just some of the biggest line you could get ,about 15 ft. of it Tie on a piece of red rag ,a stout treble hook and swish it around the pilings at night. Better hold on tight ,cause when it,s hit , somebodys gonna get whipped


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 17, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> Anyone been around long enough to know what a "calcutta pole" is??
> 
> A nine foot calcutta rod topped off with a Pen Peer 109, rigged with a slip cork, 3/0 Kahle hook and live shrimp.  Deadly.
> 
> Was the basic equipment for trout, bass, and flounder on the GA coast for many years.  I still have mine.  Bought the pole, reel base, rod tip, line guides, winding thread, and varnish at Cranmans in Savannah in 1952.  In those days it was "roll your own" since few could afford top o' the line.




Yep, but it`s been a long time since I`ve seen one. My Uncle had one that he put together. He was real curious about it too! He wouldn`t let us younguns use it!  I can`t remember if he had a 109 or a 209 on it. He pulled a LOT of sheephead in with that rig.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Dec 17, 2007)

jdkelly12 said:


> shimano stradic



Exactly!!  
Add a redbone rod and power pro and you have the perfect trout/red/spanish/flounder/ladyfish/jack etc etc set up.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Dec 17, 2007)

Surprised to hear that some have knowledge of the old standby, the handmade calcutta rod.  The calcutta bamboo has thicker walls and is far stronger than regular bamboo.  It would take a set as it aged, but would not break.  Some would apply heat to the inside of a bend so as to straighten a rod.

Calcutta bamboo is the material from which fine split bamboo flyrods are made.

Randy: If I ever decide to part with my old rod, you will be at the top of the list for consideration.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 18, 2007)

Shimano stradic 4000, saltwater is tough on reels. 7'rods, medium/heavy.


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> Randy: If I ever decide to part with my old rod, you will be at the top of the list for consideration.


Thanks.  Just name your price!


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 18, 2007)

Vernon Holt said:


> Anyone been around long enough to know what a "calcutta pole" is??
> 
> A nine foot calcutta rod topped off with a Pen Peer 109, rigged with a slip cork, 3/0 Kahle hook and live shrimp.  Deadly.
> 
> Was the basic equipment for trout, bass, and flounder on the GA coast for many years.  I still have mine.  Bought the pole, reel base, rod tip, line guides, winding thread, and varnish at Cranmans in Savannah in 1952.  In those days it was "roll your own" since few could afford top o' the line.



Mr.Holt,that sure brings back some good memories for me!When I was little,my daddy and his brothers would take me out on the jetties at Mayport and they'd use those calcutta poles with wire line and fiddller crabs.They'd catch croaker sacks FULL of sheephead!
Woodsmoke,in answer to your question: I like Penn spinning reels.They last real well in the salt,and they are smooth reels.Nowadays,they're made in China,if I'm not mistaken - don't know if they're as good.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 19, 2007)

rangerdave said:


> Woodsmoke,in answer to your question: I like Penn spinning reels.They last real well in the salt,and they are smooth reels.Nowadays,they're made in China,if I'm not mistaken - don't know if they're as good.




The old Penn reels are still good ones.  About 4 years ago I bought a Penn black/gold spinning reel, ....don't remember the model number, but it is a larger reel..... at a yard sale for $1.00!!! At the time, I checked and compared it to Penn reels that were currently on the market and it was the same, so it wasn't that old!   It has been a good one and we've used it quite a bit for surf fishing.


----------



## Ol' 30-30 (Dec 20, 2007)

Baitcast or spinning, depends on where I'm fishing.  If I'm in open water fishing on an oyster bed or structure (old pier, etc) then spinning but if I'm around docks or grass beds that require more precise casting then baitcast............and if my wife is fishing with me a Zebco 33 for her.  Otherwise I spend all day working on bird nests.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 20, 2007)

My favorite are the Okuma Epixor series.  They are very smooth and tough without breaking the bank.   Lots of inshore guides use them down here as "customer" reels.   If they trust them for making their living then that's good enough for me.


----------



## Buzz (Dec 20, 2007)

Shimano Spheros 4000 and my Shimano Stradic 5000


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 20, 2007)

I've worked my Stradic 4000 way beyond its advertised limits going on 5 years now...she just keeps on crankin em in...


----------



## huntnnut (Dec 20, 2007)

I use Ambassador 6500 C4's with 7' rods for trout, redfish and stripers.


----------



## tiddybream (Dec 20, 2007)

A friend of mine got me to purchase an ambassadeur 5600 C 3. Cast a mile and has all the backbone one needs.  I will be purchasing more this year. This reel also has a great drag system. Never had a fish out do it yet.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 20, 2007)

tiddybream said:


> Cast a mile and has all the backbone one needs.  I



I've just never got the hang of casting with a baitcaster.  I can do ok if it is weighted pretty good, but with an unweighted shrimp (or maybe with just a BB shot), I can't cast for crap.   I guess I'm destined to be a spinner man.


----------



## tiddybream (Dec 20, 2007)

Doyle said:


> I've just never got the hang of casting with a baitcaster.  I can do ok if it is weighted pretty good, but with an unweighted shrimp (or maybe with just a BB shot), I can't cast for crap.   I guess I'm destined to be a spinner man.



With 1/8 oz or less I can only throw 20 ft so for an unweighted shrip I to would have to choose a spinner.


----------



## CHITOWN (Dec 21, 2007)

baitcaster if I'm throwing some kind of lure.....spinning real if I'm useing a poppin' cork with live bait......


----------



## savreds (Dec 22, 2007)

So far my most trouble free spinning reel is a Cabelas Salt Striker, it has given me no problems and for the money it is smooth. They hav eimproved them since I bought mine. We have two Stradics and have had problems with the handles on both and the anti reverse lever on one. 
As far as baitcasters, it's hard to beat those ABU's. Just my .02 worth.


----------

